# Help me track down my first decent guitar!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I posted this in the For Sale area, but thought I might get some more traffic here.

Long shot here, but I'm trying to track down a guitar I used to own, it's a late 80's Washburn G4 in Pink! It was my first decent guitar and I'd love to get it back!

I think I sold it in the mid 90's, to someone from St. Thomas Ontario I think, I may have sold it on consignment at Maestro Music in St. Thomas as well.

Anyone seen one around?

It's like the guitar at the top of the ad, but in pink.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You want us to help you find a PINK guitar?:smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

MAn I remember those Guitars. They were actually really good. 

H/S is a great Pickup combination as well. 
Good luck finding one, you may need to do restoration work on it when you do find it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

PINK?

My 80's guitar was a Yamaha with a floyd with my name written on with wite out. I don't miss it.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

zdogma said:


> My 80's guitar was a Yamaha with a floyd with my name written on with wite out. I don't miss it.


Mine was my 1984 Ibanez Artist. 
Still have it.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well after many years of searching... I think I actually found it!! Popped up on Kijiji today for $40 OBO, it's in rough shape, but I swear it's my old one!! 
Here she sits in my trunk waiting for some TLC


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

man that's a great story!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sweet ending. Really hope you're still sporting the high-top shoes with the tongues out in full-on "shin-pad" mode (for today anyway). That takes me back just like pink guitars.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ha! Fantastic!

So anyone out there seen my black Raven Les Paul???


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. Is there anything that might give you a definitive answer that it is yours?


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

That is awesome. Glad you found her. My first was a Nova from Sears that was like $150 back in the late 90's, It was an okay guitar to get my feet wet with but nothing that I'd be interested in getting back lol


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Toogy said:


> Well after many years of searching... I think I actually found it!! Popped up on Kijiji today for $40 OBO, it's in rough shape, but I swear it's my old one!!
> Here she sits in my trunk waiting for some TLC



That's so awesome! Is the baseball glove yours too?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

smorgdonkey said:


> Wow. Is there anything that might give you a definitive answer that it is yours?


Yeah...it's PINK. Seriously, congrats, I really hope it's your old one (and you don't immediately remember why you sold it when you play it).


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well it might be a lost cause without a crap load of work!! the bridge on it is a mess!! and the 600T tremolo Washburn used on them isn't standard spacing and they don't make parts for it... so that sucks! I could possible fill the bridge studs and re drill it for a proper floyd rose, but that is way beyond my skill level and not sure it's worth it... damn...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I think he got it to match that baseball mitt!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Toogy said:


> Well it might be a lost cause without a crap load of work!! the bridge on it is a mess!! and the 600T tremolo Washburn used on them isn't standard spacing and they don't make parts for it... so that sucks! I could possible fill the bridge studs and re drill it for a proper floyd rose, but that is way beyond my skill level and not sure it's worth it... damn...


Sorry to hear about the disappointments. I was so pleased and impressed that you had found it. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

What are the issues with the bridge?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

The intonation screws are striped, can't remove them. This particular licensed bridge had an odd way of mounting strings, they actually run through the bridge and the little clamp holds the strings in place, one of the screws for that is striped. Also missing the clamps on the locking nut. I tried using some left floyd rose clamps and they don't fit, they are too wide. And also doing a rough measurement of the bridge posts, they don't line up with an original floyd rose. So to swap in a Floyd I would have to fill in the existing bridge mounts and drill new ones. And probably also have to re-route the body. 
Maybe I could get a machine shop to make me up some screws and the parts I need?


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

If they're not incredibly unique screws, you could probably get the machine shop to extract the screws. I'd head over to Facca Fasteners to see if they have anything that would be a suitable replacement.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Also any suggestions on removing completely rusted pickup ring screws? Two of them are completely disintegrated, the head is non existent it's so rusted!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm sure that bridge assembly was used on many other guitars of other models and brands as well. I wonder if other players might have one long forgotten in a parts drawer somewhere? I, for instance, used to have a huge collection of salvaged mongrel parts from any wasted guitar I could find to strip down but not any more. I'm sure there are others out there that do the same.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a Washburn 600T licensed bridge, I'm pretty sure it was only used by Washburn. I contacted them and they say they haven't made parts for it since 2004! 

It's the one on the right in this picture:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Toogy...

check this:

http://forums.washburn.com/index.php?topic=22590.0

You may have some more digging to do or some measurements to check and so on but it may begin the trail of a solution for you.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Toogy said:


> Also any suggestions on removing completely rusted pickup ring screws? Two of them are completely disintegrated, the head is non existent it's so rusted!


Use a dremel or the like to *carefully* drill off the head. Once you get them off, carefully use pliers or vise grips to get them the rest of the way off. If you don't mind getting a new pickup ring, you could use the dremel to carefully slot the screws and use a flathead to get them out. And whatever you do, make sure the pickups are either sealed off with masking tape, or better yet, removed from the guitar so you don't get metal shavings stuck all over them.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I did find this, and apparently it will fit mounting studs from 71mm-76mm, the washburn measures 71mm, typical OFR is 74mm.

http://www.guitarfetish.com/NEW-Heavy-Duty-Dual-Locking-Floyd-Rose-Trem-BRASSSTEEL_p_518.html

Might work... hopefully


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Toogy said:


> The intonation screws are striped, can't remove them. This particular licensed bridge had an odd way of mounting strings, they actually run through the bridge and the little clamp holds the strings in place, one of the screws for that is striped. Also missing the clamps on the locking nut. I tried using some left floyd rose clamps and they don't fit, they are too wide. And also doing a rough measurement of the bridge posts, they don't line up with an original floyd rose. So to swap in a Floyd I would have to fill in the existing bridge mounts and drill new ones. And probably also have to re-route the body.
> Maybe I could get a machine shop to make me up some screws and the parts I need?


If by "stripped" you mean the heads won't turn with the properly sized Allen key, a set of Easy-Outs should do the trick after a soak in Liquid Wrench. The screws should be replaceable from the bulk section at most fastener places if they are simply Allen head screws without any "special features."

As for the Floyd locking pads, they do come in different sizes I believe, from different manufacturers (Gotoh, etc) so doing some measuring and comparing with specs on FloydRose.com and G-Gotoh.com might help you out.

In what dimension are the FR lock pads too wide?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

The lock pads are too tall, they don't fit in the channel. I will take some measurements tonight when I am home.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Some pics would be cool too. If that bridge was made by Gotoh or similar, you might be able to find the pads, or even swap in another locking nut that maybe sorta kinda fits.

I think I nearly bought one of those at one point when I was 16, and looking for my first "real" guitar. I ended up with an Ibanez RG410 instead.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Are the saddles on the GFS Floyd placed in the right place relative to the lower stud?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

No idea about the saddles... I'm hoping I can find some new hex screws at Facca or something that fit the existing crusty bridge, if I was able to find replacements, any idea how to remove the existing striped ones without damaging the threads?










Here are a couple of pics showing the locking clamp issue, as you can see it doesn't fit in the channel



















And lastly the severly rusted pickup mounting screws! These are going to be fun to get out!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Toogy said:


> And lastly the severely rusted pickup mounting screws! These are going to be fun to get out!


Ouch! Those look like they will be very challenging to remove. Maybe you will end up having to drill them out and fill the hole with a maple dowel or epoxy or something. 

Please keep us posted with the progress.

Thanks for the thread and all the pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

Toogy said:


> Here are a couple of pics showing the locking clamp issue, as you can see it doesn't fit in the channel


grind them down 'till they fit?
making sure that the screw holes line up.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Intonation screws: Use a dremel or similar and a metal cutting wheel to score a line across the bolt head and use a blade screwdriver to remove them

Mounting screws: remove the ring and pickup as an assembly until you have enough clearance to get at the screws from the bottom: Use a pair of needle nose vise grips and unscrew them from the bottom. 
Alt: Remove the ring/pickup assembly; Use the dremel and cutting wheel again and cut the screw shaft to free the pickup from the mounting ring and then use vise grips to remove the remaining screw bolt. 

Locking nut: I would not re-use it. The grooves worn into it from use are too deep for me. I would replace it. 

Just my thoughts: I'd replace the entire Tremelo system with one from any of the Online retailers they can be quite reasonable. In most cases you're buying the same parts the asian O.E.M factories are installing to begin with.

Guitar parts Online:
http://www.guitarpartsonline.com/Double-Locking-FR-Trem-System-MFR-Your-Choice-of-Colors-2128.htm

Guitar fetish:
http://www.guitarfetish.com/Tremolos-And-Tremolo-Parts_c_203.html

Rock Audio: 
http://www.rockaudio.com/Floyd-Rose-Tremolos-_c_98.html

You can purchase O.E.M screws and such from those retailers as well if you want to. 

I've purchased from Guitar fetish - No issues.
I've also used guitarelectronics.com without issues


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Toogy said:


> No idea about the saddles... I'm hoping I can find some new hex screws at Facca or something that fit the existing crusty bridge, if I was able to find replacements, any idea how to remove the existing striped ones without damaging the threads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said -- lots of Liquid Wrench (spray a few times and tap it with a hammer over the course of a weekend before even trying) and EZ-Outs, if you can find them small enough. http://www.ehow.com/how_5127433_use-easy-outs.html

You can also use a Dremel to cut a slot in the screw as noted above, if there is enough clearance.

As for the locking nut, you could try some of the cheapy offshore made pads as an experiment -- they often have different measurements than OFR pieces -- they are usually closer to Gotoh measurements. If you know the width of the nut, then you might be able to simply replace it. Looking at the grooves in the base of that lock nut, it might be needed. Bezdez on eBay often has replacements and they are in Ontario ( http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHROME-FLOYD...910?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item2c54cfaef6), but be sure of the size before you order. It is worthwhile replacing the lock screws that come with these though -- the cheapy nuts use wire-grade steel screws that strip easily. A decent hardware store or fastener supplier should be able to help there too. Gotoh parts are FAR superior to these, but a cheapy nut should get you by for a while.

An OFR nut likely won't fit -- as I discovered (grumble) they are deeper than the offshore made nuts.

I should also add that, this is all if you feel it is worth it. I'd be sorely tempted to buy the GFS bridge and call it a day, or use it until I could get the other bridge right. It looks to be the only one that will fit, if everything lines up right. And that is the key -- the curved knife edge ties you to the lower post, which I am thinking could cause it to sit off the centre line of the body.

As for the pickup mounting screws, you might need to drill the screw, but a sharp pull may work too if they are rotted enough. You might strip the screw hole in the body though, so be careful.

Good luck! I want to see this thing rock again!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm really tempted to try the GFS bridge... I also read somewhere that the mounting studs on this washburn are at the exact scale length where a true Floyd would be about 0.4" short of it. How much of a problem will this cause?

I'm not really looking at this guitar to be my #1 or play it a lot, I just want it to be playable and stay in tune and sound ok.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

.4" is a lot. If you look at the saddles, you might have that much from the farthest forward position to the farthest rear position for intonation. If you need to adjust farther back than that, you'll be SOL.

I agree with most of what djmarcelca said. I would lean more towards sacrificing the ring so that you have more screw material to clamp on to if possible.

However, given the oddball nature of the bridge, (I read the same thing about the difference in distance between the studs and the nut) I would just replace the hardware on it, and keep it going the best I could. The Synclair on my ESP has the same problem with parts availability. And listen to Rollin Hand on how to remove the hardware, soak it in a good penetrating fluid after slotting the screws, (I like Moovit, but Liquid Wrench and PB Blaster are also recommended) and give it a few physical shocks to break it free from the rust, and it should come out okay.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with 4Aaron GE -- 04" is a fair amount, if what you read was accurate. Looking at the design, I'd believe it. Best to give it the ol' college try to get the original bridge back up to snuff.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I was able to find some screws that fit for the intonation, and used a regular floyd rose screw in place of one of the locking pads. Not perfect but will work good enough for this project! Here is the assembled 600T. 











I also ordered a new lock nut that I think should work, I'll keep you updated when it comes in.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The locking pad screw looks like a simple set screw. Take one of the ones from the guitar to a fastener place 9Facca?), and they should have something for you that matches the others for minimal money.

Glad you have things well on the way though. I love it when I work on something and it goes reasonably well.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Toogy said:


>




Nice job! While you're at Facca, get the entire set. (But you know that already.)

What happened under the A string saddle, BTW?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Facca didn't have anything that would fit there, and can't seem to find anything online. Need a M3 cap screw with a small head, 7mm long, can't seem to find anything with a small head. I don't think a regular set screw would work as it wouldn't hold down the locking pad?

And I have no idea about the saddle, it's not in perfect shape that's for sure, but as long as it will play i will be happy.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Have you tried Fastenal? There's a location out by White Oaks. And did you only check the St Thomas Facca?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I checked the facca on oxford street in London, going to check out fastenal and the other facca on Exeter road


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you can find exactly what you want from this company, I can get them for you and mail them to you.

They are huge and just down the street from me.

I think I have found somewhat close to what you are looking for:

http://www.spaenaur.com/catalog/#B223/z

Good Luck

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't see a link? I'm on my phone so maybe it's not showing up?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I see it on my computer!

just measured on here, and the heads are only 4mm across, that is hard to fine, most conventional cap screws are about 5.5mm across. And it's also 9mm length not 7mm.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Toogy said:


> I don't see a link? I'm on my phone so maybe it's not showing up?


Maybe....I'm not sure.

However, in the link you are taken to page 223. Start back at page 218 or so and continue up to 290 or so. Some are metric others are not.

*WARNING..They might only sell boxes of 50 or 100 !! *
Given that, this place might be a "last resort" if you can't find them elsewhere. Hopefully, they will at least have something that is SUITABLE as a last resort. I hope you get what I'm driving at ...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Time to get on the Washburn forums to start a group buy! 

edit, also, the Spaenaur m3 bolts take a 2.5mm hex key, which makes in plausible that it'll work in your application. Call and ask?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I got the nut in that I ordered and it fit perfectly fine!! Managed to get the guitar strung up! Just need to wait for a pickup selector switch and output jack I have ordered and I can get this sucker totally back together! Also have a proper tremolo bar on order for it as well, this is one off my daughters squire strat! lol

Here she is right now, was able to actually play it last night!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWEET! Good job!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find little screws to attach pickup rings and the output jack? I tried one local music store and they had to order them in, I guess I could go that route, just seems silly for something so small.

I also tried a hardware store and they don't carry anything that small, need about a #2 x 1/2 or 3/4 inch wood screw.

Thanks


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

That sounds like something Home Depot would carry. You'd have to buy a little bag of them, and they'd probably be silver.

Otherwise, order them via the music store, or eBay.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well it's back from the dead!! The bridge works, but it sucks! lol... I think I'm going to try and replace it with a real floyd or a better quality licensed one. This one stays in tune for about 3 mins! 

Anyways, here she is! She is playable, the pickups work! Great to be able to play it at least!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Get a trem setter and lock it off. 

Unless of course you you want to dive bomb and whammy whammy stuff. 

Good ode job restoring functionality to an old guitar


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

nice job. 
those bridges are finicky.
had a '87 RS-10V, same bridge.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Found another picture from back in the day, around 1988 I believe, summer before I went into High School, playing the band shell at the park to about 12 people, lol










- - - Updated - - -

correction, 14 people according to this pic!


----------



## YellowLedbetter (Nov 26, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Ha! Fantastic!
> 
> So anyone out there seen my black Raven Les Paul???


Yeah I took it on trade a couple years ago and 2 hours in it fell off the strap and broken headstock. Sold it for parts.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh Toogy......

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/aria-floyd-bridge/1066840534?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Looks brand new. If you want it, I am willing to help you out to get it, or I am sure you can contact the guy directly.

BTW, I tried to get you this info by PM, but your mailbox is full.


----------

